

Think better and faster - mcnet
http://www.greatjuices.com/juice/head-banger/
If your head is tired after coding, try juicing for a change.  This juice will help you add more hours of coding.
======
JAdamMoore
Spam.

~~~
ColinWright
Do not feed the trolls - flag it and move on.

~~~
mcnet
how do i remove my post? I don't want anybody talking bad about it. Although
it is relevant and a good use to anyone that wants to be healthy. Juicing is
better than taking aspirin or any other drug.

~~~
ColinWright

      > Juicing is better than taking aspirin
      > or any other drug.
    

Is it? Do you have evidence? That just sounds like a personal opinion. Nothing
wrong with that, but I get _really_ tired of people trotting out their limited
personal opinions and claiming that they are Earth-shattering discoveries.

See my comment elsewhere in this thread:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5794961>

And these are all just my opinions, of course, but it seemed like you would
value someone's experience and feedback. I speak only for myself.

